# how do I sync the time on entire domain?



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a few machines that the times are off. Is there a way to get all of the times to sync up, maybe through active directory? I am really awful at scripting so hopefully that is not the solution. 

Server 2003 w/ XP Pro clients.


----------



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

All client PC's registered in the domain / AD, keep their clocks sync'd with the AD server, obviously as long as they are logged onto the domain.


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

MadMack said:


> All client PC's registered in the domain / AD, keep their clocks sync'd with the AD server, obviously as long as they are logged onto the domain.


Weird, I have a few that are an hour or so off. I wonder if it's a CMOS battery issue instead?


----------



## removed1209c (Apr 3, 2009)

M$ has patches for daylight savings time, you might look into those if it's only an hour. I don't think it would be a CMOS issue, because, if they are on the network, they will resync when they turn on, so you'd never notice the difference unless these were mobile laptops and they are frequently used when not on the network. Ya know?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Member computers sync to DCs. DCs syns to the root time server, the first installed DC by default. This is done every 15m i believe


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

PhilAlconPC said:


> M$ has patches for daylight savings time, you might look into those if it's only an hour. I don't think it would be a CMOS issue, because, if they are on the network, they will resync when they turn on, so you'd never notice the difference unless these were mobile laptops and they are frequently used when not on the network. Ya know?


You don't happen to have a link to the daylight savings patch, do you? I wonder why it isn't an "approved update" on my WSUS? Maybe because it isn't critical? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## removed1209c (Apr 3, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cp_dst is all I could find. Perhaps it was only for 2007. That's just the last time I had to use the patches. It was because of revised DST laws in alot of countries. Anyway, see if that site matches your issues. Post back if you still need help.


----------



## justcrash (Sep 24, 2008)

PhilAlconPC said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cp_dst is all I could find. Perhaps it was only for 2007. That's just the last time I had to use the patches. It was because of revised DST laws in alot of countries. Anyway, see if that site matches your issues. Post back if you still need help.


Thank you, I'll give it a shot Monday!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

One little thought is to verify that all computers are set to the same time zone. Although the time may sync, this is all relative to GMT. Meaning is the server is set to PST and it's 1200 hours, but a client computer is set to EST and it shows 1500 hours, that's correctly syncing because of the time zone selection and the 3 hour difference between EST and PST. Again, the sync process uses GMT as it's reference point and will add or subtract hours based on time zone.


----------



## sdowney (Aug 29, 2008)

This should be able to help you. 

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Configuring-Windows-Time-Service.html


----------



## Borsen (May 5, 2009)

Logon as a domainadmin, start menu, run, cmd, net time \\dc1 /SET

Hope it helps .-)


----------

